# have anyone been able to access shrimpnow?



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been trying to access shrimpnow and the page keeps giving me a database error? is the forum down?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

It's down right now. 11:42am


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

I tried posting yesterday nothing worked.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I wonder if it has stopped?


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I wonder if it has stopped?


No I don't think so. It is more likely it has been hacked or an update failed. Silane is so much travelling that he barely finds time to maintain his forum, as far as I know.


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

still not working...


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Just tried it, it worked for me.


----------



## uny2bld (Mar 8, 2013)

alexopolus said:


> I have been trying to access shrimpnow and the page keeps giving me a database error? is the forum down?


Are you able to get on now? I registered for an account weeks ago but it says teh account is invalid. then when I use the activation code, it says it already exists... I also sent 3 emails but no one replied to a single one of them...


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I did this months ago and I get no respones I have given up. I would love to be a part of that forum but nto when I can even join


----------

